# Rosebud (formerly Paloma)6 weeks post surgery.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Rosebud is doing great and she is going to her adoptive family tomorrow. I had her groomed up all ready to go and snapped off the final pictures. Cannot describe the joy I feel for her embarking on her next stage and how proud I am that I was able to play a part. Fostering is the most rewarding part of rescue. I will cry like a silly baby tomorrow for my Rosie. 

Love you, Rosie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Bron -- look at that little girl. :wub::wub: Rosebud looks totally adorable and happy. :chili::chili: No wonder. She knows she's going to her furever home. I wish we could see her as she continues to bloom. Are her medical issues all taken care of after surgery? You totally rock, Bron, for all you do for rescues. :smootch:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You "done good" and should be proud of yourself :thumbsup: She looks great!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Rosebud looks beautiful, and I'm so glad she is going to her new family healthy and happy.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is so precious ! she looks great ! god bless u !


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Great news Bron, I know it will be heart wrenching for you but also know its a great home and you will be happy for her. You can also keep track of her. Hugs


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

She is so cute!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what beautiful, happy pictures. It's wonderful that she's got a new home.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Look at that happy little girl!! She looks adorable! Good job Bron!!!


----------

